
We Are Not Living In A Simulation. Probably. - jaytaylor
https://www.fastcompany.com/40537955/we-are-not-living-in-a-simulation-probably
======
towaway1138
People who think they've found a way to contradict the simulation hypothesis
remind me of breathless gamblers who are sure they've figured out a system to
beat the house. It's simply impossible--the simulation hypothesis is not
falsifiable even in principle, so no, you haven't found a way to falsify it.
If you think you have, you've failed to understand the possibilities.

